# Squats in Atlanta.



## urchin (Nov 4, 2012)

Does anyone know of a few? I'm looking to get out of the middle GA area but can't leave the state just yet because of my upcoming trial and my sister's wedding later in the month. 

If it will help I'm good at cooking, cleaning, writing/literature, media, and a couple of other things.


----------

